# Q-tite Angle Stops



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I was in the supply house earlier today and saw a Q-tite angle stop. Just slide it on like a sharkbite and it has a snap ring that sets in behind the stop so it wont "blow off". Looks like a poor design, but its the wave of the future..


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I seen those there not in use by any plumber here that I've seen.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Not new technology by any means. Several years ago a company had come out with a plastic push pull type stop that was a push on shark bite type of design. They had a crimped on braided supply and an O ring seal. Condo and and trac home plumbers were using them.

Do I dare ask what the $ tag was?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Those plastic ones I have seen here, there crap, I cringe when I see one, I do replace it when I have to work on said fixture.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> Not new technology by any means. Several years ago a company had come out with a plastic push pull type stop that was a push on shark bite type of design. They had a crimped on braided supply and an O ring seal. Condo and and trac home plumbers were using them.
> 
> Do I dare ask what the $ tag was?


Couldn't have been much...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You know how to remove them without cutting them off right?


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Remove*

If you are talking about acorn stops twist and pull at the same time. if it a shark bite need a removal tool shaped like a C

How did I do on answering that one?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

No these one are white, supply line is permanent attached, front of stop is round disk like, push it straight in to shut it off, pull straight out the turn it on, or was it. vise versa. no twist needed.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

They look like these. And yes there acorn type, but a C shaped tool is not need, what to know how to remove them without a tool, that you might be talking about.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> They look like these. And yes there acorn type, but a C shaped tool is not need, *what to know how to remove them without a tool,* that you might be talking about.


*Weeelllll???*

*I have yet to encounter one, I suspect I might never...but if ya got somethin' - SHOOT!*


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Just turn them counterclockwise they will back right off the pipe, then tweak the clip that is left and remove it, thats it, the easy way to remove it.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Just turn them counterclockwise they will back right off the pipe, then tweak the clip that is left and remove it, thats it, the easy way to remove it.


I can see an ambitious toddler discovering that


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll never use those. I always cut them out and replace them with 1/4 turn brass stops.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Couldn't have been much...


I did not say they were good, I am marching to the beat of the band above on Acorn. Shark bite is not new technology by any means either. The europeans have been using it for years. Again I agree with you.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

service guy said:


> I'll never use those. I always cut them out and replace them with 1/4 turn brass stops.


What service guy said.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Just turn them counterclockwise they will back right off the pipe, then tweak the clip that is left and remove it, thats it, the easy way to remove it.


*Thank you!*



Marlin said:


> I can see an ambitious toddler discovering that


*This is why I won't use compression either.*


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

*This is why I won't use compression either.*

I tried sweat stops but getting the solder to take to the CPVC was causing all kinds of problems:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Marlin said:


> I can see an ambitious toddler discovering that


But first the toddler would need to disconnect the supply line at the toilet, not so sure a toddler can do such a thing like getting the supply line to be removed, he/she would be very wet real fast and would move away long before that would come fully undone.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> *This is why I won't use compression either.*
> 
> I tried sweat stops but getting the solder to take to the CPVC was causing all kinds of problems:laughing:


*You do realize they make CPVC stops...right?*


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> But first the toddler would need to disconnect the supply line at the toilet, not so sure a toddler can do such a thing like getting the supply line to be removed, he/she would be very wet real fast and would move away long before that would come fully undone.


*Not for SS braided feeds.*


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Actually in my former life/ career, industrial mech., we used similar fittings for pnuematic lines running up to 300 psi 24-7 some of these fittings were 10+ years old, and run for 100's of millions of cycles. The ones that seemed to have problems were the ones exposed. The concealed ones usually lasted a long time. We also used them for high pressure low volume oil/ lube systems
Biggesest difference. When a fitting did fail, we lost some air. your liable to be liable if one cuts loose in a 22 story condo.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *You do realize they make CPVC stops...right?*


:tt2:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Actually in my former life/ career, industrial mech., we used similar fittings for pnuematic lines running up to 300 psi 24-7 some of these fittings were 10+ years old, and run for 100's of millions of cycles. The ones that seemed to have problems were the ones exposed. The concealed ones usually lasted a long time. We also used them for high pressure low volume oil/ lube systems
> Biggesest difference. When a fitting did fail, we lost some air. your liable to be liable if one cuts loose in a 22 story condo.


*There's a big difference between oil sytems and treated water...imho.*


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> But first the toddler would need to disconnect the supply line at the toilet, not so sure a toddler can do such a thing like getting the supply line to be removed, he/she would be very wet real fast and would move away long before that would come fully undone.


If it's simply push/pull to turn it on and off they may well shut it off. Usually the toilet supply is hand tight as well. It's not something that's going to happen often but if their are enough of them out there it sure will. Hell one of my tenants ripped an IPS one on a brass nipple right out of the wall. Well according to her it just blew off while she was in another room.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd be more worried over a cpvc stub out over one of theses attached to a copper stub out, cpvc can break way if a toddler was to push on it, we all know how fragile cpvc is.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I'd be more worried over a cpvc stub out over one of theses attached to a copper stub out, cpvc can break way if a toddler was to push on it, we all know how fragile cpvc is.


I have yet to see a toddler put the fore arm test on an angle stop. I am sure it happens. I feel confident that the cpvc will not snap. If the little 3 year old power house is strong enough to sever the cpvc, with his bare fore arm strength. Or, crack a properly torqued compression connection. 

We do not have a toddler rather a freak of nature. Besides I guarantee he will only do it once.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It takes several full counterclockwise turns before the that q-tight stop comes fully off the pipe, doubt a toddle would stay that interested in it to get it fully removed. There is not many found in houses here, not sure the supply houses sell them here, and I don't see them in HD. The force needed the operate these stops are great force, their not smooth to operate.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*BAM...Bam...Bam, Bam, BAM!*


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not sure how hard they would be to pull off under pressure, but the only thing that is in between the crimp lock and the valve is a retainer ring. Not much insurance


----------



## Wrenchboy (Oct 4, 2008)

I 've never had a call back on sweating on a good old 1/2" copper male adapter and a solid brass quarter turn angle stop,,,,,,,[keep yer "Jet Sweat" handy,,,,!


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

They are Accor stops and you just twist them counterclockwise until they come off. Used them on many tract homes. Fairly reliable but wouldn't put one in my own house.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

proud Plumber said:


> *this Is Why I Won't Use Compression Either.*
> 
> I Tried Sweat Stops But Getting The Solder To Take To The Cpvc Was Causing All Kinds Of Problems:laughing:


Lol


----------

